
Multiple Personalities in Git - laserlemon
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2016/04/04/multiple-personalities-in-git/
======
laserlemon
After a lengthy fight, I finally found a semi-sane way to manage multiple user
profiles in Git. It's not nearly as easy as it should be…

